# Backyard Wedding



## abdiel (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm catering a small backyard wedding and wondering if anyone has some ideas for how to add something special to knock it out of the park. Besides making sure the principals have an amazing day, I'd like to generate leads for future business. 

Menu - Passed Apps and Buffet
Cheese and Charcuterie Station
Crab Cakes
Wild Mushroom Bruschetta
(Ceremony)
Cobb Salad
Lemon Garlic Linguini
Asparagus Spears
Polenta
Filet Carving Station

Planning to do some small late night bites (1 sweet, 1 savory) as a freebie.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

abdiel said:


> I'd like to generate leads for future business.


Before building the business, I would make sure to check with authorities to make sure that legal requirements have been met...things like business license, commercial kitchen inspected by health department, someone on staff with managerial servsafe certification, insurance, etc etc...the list can go on anon depending upon your location.

Jumping through the hoops will protect you and your assets and make people that have jumped through the hoops more willing to offer suggestions.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The only thing I did that was impressive was Demo Wok cooking on the line. In fact it was so impressive at one Banquet I catered it set off the fire alarm at the Hotel.My clients just laughed and kept eating as the firemen walked through the Banquet Hall in full gear and axes. Needless to say I didn't cater in that Hotel again.
Anyway, I also worked a party in Hawaii that we had a Chef Wok demo shrimp Tempura station. with a Daikon dipping sauce, I though that was a good idea........I think a mini Lobster roll using a toasted Brioche roll, a Raw bar with shucked oysters and clams.....Good Luck.......ChefBillyB


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

If you want to "knock it out of the park," I don't think you need any additional offerings. Instead, I think you could refine your menu so it has balance. For instance, the polenta and pasta in the entree menu. Neither are good choices to serve with filet. Alternatively, I would suggest something like herb/rosemary-roasted baby red potatoes or perhaps a wild mushroom risotto.

Also, the crab cakes don't really fit in the app menu with the other offerings, especially with the bruschetta. 

Good luck.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

abdiel said:


> I'm catering a small backyard wedding and wondering if anyone has some ideas for how to add something special to knock it out of the park. Besides making sure the principals have an amazing day, I'd like to generate leads for future business.
> 
> Menu - Passed Apps and Buffet
> Cheese and Charcuterie Station
> ...


I agree with svsvirgil. It looks like quite a mix. Try staying with one theme... or perhaps a main and sides on a them before ceremony, then a light dessert after ceremony. Seems like a heavy menu. Remember, booze, dancing and party will be the main activities later. I'd keep it light. And have the bride and groom given you full freedom on this?


----------

